# Just For Fun...Chinese Gender Predictor Chart!



## MrsB_2015

I was wondering, just for fun, how many of you did the calender "guess" correctly for your children, using your lunar age?? Mine was correct for my first, and this time says boy! I hope it's right, hehe. :blush: Here's a fun link to a site that automatically guesses using your lunar age, if anyone wants to try it! :) 

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

All three times its said girl.. so far I have two boys and I'm team yellow this time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It was wrong for me both times :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

According to this particular one here I was suppose to have

:blue: :pink: :blue: but had :pink: :pink: :pink: :/

Most of the others guess 2 right and 1 wrong, never found one that got all 3 right 

Good luck to you hope it's a boy!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Right for DS1 but DS2 and DS3 should be girls (DS2 acts like one so it could be true in that aspect). Apparently this one says boy but we will see come Jan.


----------



## MrsB_2015

Oh darn! :haha: I've been thinking it's a girl, and I'm not putting stock in this (especially with it being wrong so often!) but it was at least fun to see boy. :blush: I'm 13w2d so I still have a while before I can find out!!


----------



## becsboo

mine was the opposite for all mine so it said boy this time so im thinking girl


----------



## jessicasmum

Wrong for DD1, right for DD2, wrong for DS. I've only ever found one prediction site right for all of mine but the page now no longer available.


----------



## ladders

Was right for me! Saying girl again this time so we'll see!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Was wrong for DS#1 and wrong for DS#2... according to this I should have two :pink: but I have two :blue:


----------



## MrsB_2015

Mine was wrong! It guessed boy for this one...but we just found out we're having a girl!!


----------

